

Ask HN: What did you get for Christmas? - prs


======
lsb
I'm a Jew. I got Chinese food.

~~~
kingkilr
And saw a movie :)

------
pohl
Today I got some social obligations I couldn't get out of, and...that was it.

------
tejaswiy
Hmm, let see, all my family's back in India, so a whole day on the internet
with my reader feed running on empty. Close to zero posts everywhere except HN
today.

------
dlsspy
A day to myself. :)

------
tim_iles
Sony LiveView controller for my Android - haven't played with it yet but
hoping it's a good prototype of what might be increasingly common auxiliary
controller for mobile devices.

Mongoose poop coffee beans.

Hopefully Metaprogramming Ruby but it's yet to arrive...

A Faith No More t-shirt that says, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY FUCKER".

Got Dance Central for my sister, for her xbox Kinect, it's awesome.

Happy days :)

------
byoung2
From my fiancée I got a Dell Inspiron Zino media center pc, a Dell Inspiron 15
laptop, a foldable mountain bike and a 2 year membership to 24 Hour Fitness.
She got a digital camera with a memory card filled with pictures of Bali,
Indonesia. A half hour later, she got the plane tickets and hotel reservations
for the actual trip.

~~~
lachyg
Brilliant! I'm in Bali at the moment, it's great. Hope you're coming in the
summer. Enjoy your Christmas Break and Indonesia :)

~~~
byoung2
We've wanted to go to Bali for a while, so we're really excited!

------
thehodge
I got a kindle and a feeling of disappointment that many of the books on my
wishless don't have kindle versions :(

~~~
csandoval
Here is a tip: use instapaper with kindle. When you are at your computer mark
articles as "Save for Later", then convert all those articles into one Kindle-
formatted file and drag and drop to your kindle to read them anywhere.

------
basicxman
My whole family felt entirely spoiled this year so next year we're ditching
gifts and donating to the Pinball Clement Foundation (<http://www.mpcf.ca/>).

Anywho, Neoprene iPad Case, microSD card for phone, desperately needed wallet,
RobotShop gift card.

------
CWIZO
A sweater, hockey pants, hockey puck and a HEXbug
(<http://www.hexbug.com/original>). We give each member of our immediate
family a gift, so that's why there's so many :)

------
sjs
A long sleeved Canada t-shirt, a hoody, a word and number puzzle book, a
wooden 3d puzzle, lots of chocolate, and I bought myself some ice skates and a
trip to Ontario to see 2 of my sisters and their families.

------
redrory
Girlfriend got me ReWork, yeps she rocks [http://sendmetolaunch.com/recap-of-
day-7-merry-christmas-to-...](http://sendmetolaunch.com/recap-of-day-7-merry-
christmas-to-all)

------
caryme
Gryffindor scarf, Solio solar charger, and the WakeMate my parents pre-ordered
for me for Christmas last year should finally be here in a few days for this
Christmas!

------
meadhikari
My christmas Gift <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038971>

------
nailer
A New Order DVD, Alexsander Orlov's biography 'A Simples Life', a Wacom
Bamboo, some hand-sewn leather gloves, and an orgasmotron.

------
bnycum
Gran Turismo 5. Also some jacks and jackstands. Guess there was a 'car' theme
this year.

------
rlmw
Quite a lot of Coffee. Perfect for all night programming sessions!

------
mattblalock
A Magic Flight Launch Box and a George Forman grill. :)

------
frytaz
neocube, winter hat & scarf, snowboard gloves, 30 piece fine precision
screwdriver set, tshirts, socks, sweets

------
lachyg
British citizenship and some chocolates.

------
Mz

      Four days off!
    
      Snow! (A rarity where I live.)
    
      A very, very productive day for some of my websites. :-) :-)

------
AN447
Nothing.

------
anthonycerra
Arduino Uno!

------
antonioe
it vibrates. Guess.

iPhone 4.

------
madlep
Socks

------
rick_2047
I am not Cristina but still I got together with friends and drank a lot of
chocolate based drinks (we even tried taking shots of melted black chocolate,
my advice, DON'T).

